# Which one do you like better?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Okay, so as some of you know, I've been looking at getting a second horse. Aires is amazing, but he's not old enough to start jumping, and I'd rather know how to jump (or at least have a good foundation) before I start him jumping in a few years. That being said, none of the horses at our barn are capable of jumping with an adult on their back. Heck, some of them couldn't even free jump. lol I want to stay at our barn because I love our trainer and I'll be taking lessons with her anyway on Aires for flat work. I also want a horse that can be used by either myself or my friend as a backup trail horse, or in case we have someone who wants to tag along on a ride, but doesn't want to rent a horse from the BO (at $35 an hour :shock.

So, I'm fairly open to breed, but I do have requirements for size, temperament, etc. Because I'm 5'7" and 180lbs with A LOT of leg, I prefer a taller horse, preferably between 16-17hh. Also, I like a horse with good bone. Color isn't a huge factor for me. Temperament has to be good. I like a sweet, loving horse. Gender isn't a huge factor, either, as long as I click with the horse. I'm also on a budget of under $1000 (small budget, I know, but there it is).

So, I've found a couple of TB geldings that would work, but most of them aren't trained to jump. I'd prefer something with at least some jump training.

So then I came across these two mares. The first one I actually wasn't looking at; I was looking at another draft cross mare the lady had for sale. The draft cross didn't work out, so she suggested this TB mare she also has for sale. She's 18hh, dark bay (or black?) and 6-years-old. Doesn't have any real jump training, that I know of. No real good confo pics, but something about her seems...off...to me. Thoughts?


























Here's her ad: Beautiful TB mare, amazing bloodlines

She's asking $2000 for her, but is very negotiable and is even willing to do payments.

Then there's this second mare. She's a holsteiner/TB cross. 16.1hh, bright bay (with a little chrome...my absolute favorite), and 9-years-old. Great on trails, started training eventing last March and LOVES stadium jumping and cross country. Again, not a real good confo pic, but better than the first one. 


























Here's her ad: Warmblood Mare

Also a few videos. The rider is not the greatest, for sure. Mixed signals, all over the place in the saddle, yeah. Pretty sure the last two are the same as the first one, just before they edited it all together and added the music.

















They are asking $1500 for her, but will take $1000. I talked to the lady tonight on the phone and she was super nice.

Okay, so here's what I see, conformation-wise...

The first mare's back end is...odd. It doesn't look like it belongs to the same horse. She's got kind of thin legs, she's slightly sickle hocked, with long cannons. Her hip just looks weak and her coupling rough. Her neck looks weird to me. Maybe it ties in too high? I don't know. She appears to have a decent slope to her shoulder and her pasterns are a good length with good slope. Her back end just really bothers me.

The second mare is built uphill, which I like. Can't tell much about her back legs, since they're stretched. I like her neck. Love the slope of her shoulder. Pasterns appear nice and short, with a good angle. Hocks maybe set a bit high, but nothing horrible. Back maybe a tad long? I just really like her overall.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't do confo critiques well but I would go with the second horse, IMO.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That's the way I'm leaning, too. Just wanted to get confirmation on my "hunch."

And I seriously almost typed "confOrmation" instead of "confIrmation." *facepalm* I need sleeeeeep!


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I like the second mare more. I notice though that it seems she is a bit camped under and over at the knee. Could just be the photo. 

She jumps big; I would even say she overjumps (going off the pic, cannot view vid atm), and is a bif doofy with her front end. However, she seems like a careful horse at least, and reasonable for eventing. Curious why she is so cheap?

Cheers, 
RSS


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The daughter, who the second horse was bought for, has accelerated her goals for eventing and is now concentrating on the 11yo OTTB gelding she has to be her event horse because Tiara (really don't like her barn name, BTW) isn't as far along as the gelding is. The parents don't want to see Tiara go to waste just sitting there and want a home for her that will use her. They had her priced at $6500 when they first listed her (back in February), but weren't getting any response at all, so they kept dropping the price (they were also travelling at the time). Now they really need her gone, as they don't need an extra mouth to feed that they aren't using. Trust me, I asked why she was so cheap when I talked to the mom. lol 

She also seems very forgiving of the rider's conflicting cues.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I see these horses on craigslist all the time, lol- I have never liked that first mare. There's just something really off about her. Between the two, I think the second is much better.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah I like the second one. What a very bouncy fluid canter.


----------



## thesilverspear (Aug 20, 2009)

The second one looks like a nice horse for what you want. I wouldn't touch the first one with a bargepole. Something about her conformation makes me go "yech!" Also, if you're getting a horse to learn how to jump so you can train Aires later, than the one who clearly already knows how to do it is probably your better bet. I watched the video of her going round the showjumping course. She looked very honest and forgiving. She looks like a steal for £1500.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for confirming my thoughts, everyone! Now, to hope that I actually get paid as much as I think I'm going to (have heard a few different things about how we're paid at my new job and the managers tend to redirect any pay questions thrown at them...but I sold my first car on Friday and it netted me $1040 in commission, so here's hoping).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I also like the second horse, she seems to have potential. (but I am not a jumper by trade so take that at face value lol!) The first mare, I agree with your assessment drafty. I didn't even get to the hind end at first glance, I couldn't look past that neck, ICK.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, the first horse is definetley a pass-you already see her faults. The second horse looks much better & she has more of the training you are looking for. The price sounds good-but you are new at this job-maybe getting a reserve fund built up for emergencies, first, would be a good thing.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There's a 17hh 6yo TB gelding I also emailed on that I just got sent pics of. If I wasn't on my Droid, I would put them up. I like him almost as much as I like that second mare. He's listed at $500, I believe. Has been started jumping a little, but has mainly been a trail horse. He reminds me of my friend's OTTB she rescued to be her boyfriend's horse, just with better confo. I always loved that horse.

Cacowgirl, if the powers that be (aka-my sales manager) are to be believed, we get $2000 plus commission every month, and commission is paid every check. Most of what I have heard supports that, but there's one person who insists it's straight commission. As I said, if you ask the managers, they dodge the question better than Superman can dodge bullets.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

There is something way off with the first horses back foot maybe club footed.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

For what you want I'd take the second horse hands down. Me personally for what I want, trails and some arena work, I'd take the first biggo ugly mare in a heart beat. I know I'm weird LOL


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> For what you want I'd take the second horse hands down. Me personally for what I want, trails and some arena work, I'd take the first biggo ugly mare in a heart beat. I know I'm weird LOL


Lol, would an 18 hand horse be a comfortable ride for trails? I've always ridden 14-15 hand horses, and still got smacked in the face with branches...


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Another part of wanting a bigger horse for trails is that I have guy friends who are taller and not lean that wouldn't be comfortable on a short, lighter horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Have you had your trainer look at the one you are thinking of buying? Suggestion. If you are looking to learn to jump, Have you thought of leasing from someone nearby? Reason, she's got a big jump to learn on.


----------



## Amberish2002 (May 26, 2012)

Btw. With more weight and muscle development, that first mare might not look so bad, just saying.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

There aren't many horses for lease in my area and the ones that are around here tend to be older trail horses that their owners just can't bear to part with, but don't have time for. Jumping is not a big thing in this small, primarily ranching community. That first mare is four-ish hours away from me and Tiara is about 2.5 hours away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

